# Houses



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

I was going to buy an ice house and I am not sure which one. I have it nailed down to Ice Castle and a Zach shack. They both are pretty much identical in price and acessories that I am looking at. Does anybody have either of these types of houses and how do you like them? Can you pull them with a atv relatively easily?


----------



## tanker13 (Sep 2, 2008)

IMO you're going to bog down very quickly pulling a big ice house on wheels with an ATV if you run into any significant amount of snow.

I have a 16' V nose fishhouse on a heavy duty frame that looks like an Ice Castle. The only advice I would give is definitely get a V nose and the heaviest trailer and suspension you can.


----------

